# Excision of Ulnar Styloid Ossicle



## jmkitchen (Aug 25, 2011)

Can anyone give me some suggestions on how to code this?    25240???


----------



## Laxwido (Aug 25, 2011)

What about 24147?  
There was an old Orthopaedic Coding Alert (Jan2006)  that recommended coding the excision of exostosis & bossing ( aren't ossicles the same?)  under the "partial excision" codes.  

Thoughts?


----------



## maryanneheath (Aug 25, 2011)

Try looking at 25150, partial excision of bone, ulna.  

Have a good day!


----------



## armen (Aug 26, 2011)

I would code 25150 as well.


----------

